# Quel livre pour apprendre sur Xcode 5 ?



## ampuma (2 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'intention de me remettre à la programmation après plus de vingt ans sans coder quoi que ce soit. Le virus est toujours là 

Quel livre serait adapté pour me dérouiller un peu ?


----------



## Larme (2 Novembre 2013)

Tu veux bosser sur quel langage ? Parce qu'autant XCode est bon pour faire de l'Objective-C, un peu de C++ & de C, autant si c'est un autre langage, comme du Java, ou autre...


----------



## ampuma (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour Larme,

J'ai envie de développer sur xcode. Comme je vais tout reprendre à zéro, je vais réapprendre 

Je développais sous visual c à l'epoque sur pc, mais il y a plus de vingt ans. Mais depuis que je suis passé sur Mac, je n'ai rien fait. Je commence à être un dinosaure, car j'ai commencé à programmer des bricoles en 1977


----------



## Rez2a (3 Novembre 2013)

Xcode 3, 4, 5, au final les différences sont minimes. Ce qu'il te faut, c'est un bon bouquin sur Cocoa. 

C'est quand même bien de se fixer un objectif dès le début, et te demander pourquoi tu veux coder. Si c'est pour coder des applis natives pour OS X ou iOS, alors apprendre à se servir de Xcode et connaître Cocoa est la finalité.

Ensuite, faut commencer par le commencement :

- Tu as une expérience de programmation, mais les principaux patterns de programmation ont évolué depuis (heureusement hein ). Es-tu familier avec le modèle MVC ? Si non, il va falloir te familiariser avec ces principes ; pas la peine de se taper des bouquins imbuvables pour ça, mais si on se lance sans connaître les principes de base, y a des chances de se retrouver complètement perdu, même avec un super IDE comme Xcode.

- Ton expérience va te servir au niveau du langage en lui-même, puisqu'au final, Objective-C reste une surcouche du C, et les types, boucles, structures conditionnelles etc. n'ont pas vraiment fait de bond en avant. La syntaxe d'Obj-C reste quand même déroutante au début (des crochets partout !!), mais si tu as un minimum de notion dans un autre langage, c'est l'affaire d'une semaine pour se familiariser avec ça.

- Le plus gros morceaux reste le(s) framework(s) : on a de la chance, c'est Apple qui s'occupe de tout, et il y a de nombreux points communs entre celui pour OS X (Cocoa) et iOS (Cocoa Touch). La doc est plutôt bien fournie, et tu rendras compte qu'une fois que tu seras un peu rôdé, tu n'auras quasiment plus besoin de la doc du fait du nom des méthodes qui sont assez explicites (à ce niveau, je pense qu'on est les plus chanceux).

- Pour accompagner tout ça : un bon bouquin évidemment, ceux de Aaron Hillegass restent des références ; Cocoa Programming for OS X / iOS Programming / Objective-C Programming, tu ne peux pas te tromper, ce sont des bouquins vraiment agréables à lire, l'auteur est une pointure, et il y aura tout ce que tu auras besoin de savoir si tu es un peu motivé.

Mais surtout, et pour répondre à ta question : ne pas te braquer sur l'IDE ! Si tu ne trouves pas de bouquins qui ont pour thème Xcode 5, ça n'a aucune importance, et de toute façon, même si tu trouvais un tel bouquin, y a de grandes chances pour qu'il se focalise sur les évolutions de l'IDE en lui-même par rapport au 4, et ça ne te serait d'aucune utilité. Bon courage !

[PS] Mon post reste quand même super évasif mais n'hésite pas si tu as des questions sur tel ou tel point ; et puis, avec le matos que tu as, ça serait dommage de ne pas se lancer, les MBP Retina sont de super machines pour développeurs et t'as tout ce qu'il faut à côté pour tester tes applis


----------



## ampuma (4 Novembre 2013)

Merci Larme pour ces précieux renseignements. 

Je vais me commander les livres en question pour partir sur de bonnes bases et je verrai ainsi de quoi je suis encore capable à mon âge  J'ai eu une révélation en 1977 quand j'ai pu essayé un TRS80, ça ne me rajeuni pas, mais alors pas du tout 

J'ai beaucoup programmé début 1980 et pendant environ 12 ans, ZX81, Commodore et PC (Basic, Quick Basic Turbo Pascal et pour finir Visual Basic et enfin Visual C) et ensuite l'armée, le boulot m'a écarté de ma passion. J'ai néanmoins pas mal bricolé sur microcontrolleur PIC/ATMEL pendant ce temps là pour différentes petites choses.

Bref, depuis que je suis enfin passé sur MAC , et que j'utilise des Ipad depuis 3 ans, je me dis qu'il faudrait bien que j'essaye de créer quelques trucs pour cette plateforme.

Quand j'y re-pense, je suis allé voir le 1er Macintosh en 1984 après avoir vu une publicité dans l'ordinateur individuel de l'époque. Qu'est ce qu'elle m'a fait rêvé cette machine, mais bien trop chère pour moi. Et il a fallut presque 30 ans pour que je puisse accéder au Mac, incroyable, mais quel plaisir au final).

Je pensais que le moniteur 27 pouces d'apple serait remplacé en fin d'année, mais toujours rien. Je pense que je vais finir par prendre le modèle actuel, ce sera plus confortable pour coder.

Dès que je suis prêt à me lancer, je viens donner de mes nouvelles ici, 'Hello world', tiens-toi bien 

Merci pou ton aide...

Bruno.


----------



## Larme (4 Novembre 2013)

ampuma a dit:


> Merci Larme pour ces précieux renseignements.


J'pense que tu voulais dire _Rez2a_.




ampuma a dit:


> Je pensais que le moniteur 27 pouces d'apple serait remplacé en fin d'année, mais toujours rien. Je pense que je vais finir par prendre le modèle actuel, ce sera plus confortable pour coder.


Les joies du rumeurs. J'aurais tendance à dire qu'ils pourraient arriver lors de la sortie officielle de MacPro en décembre.


----------



## ampuma (4 Novembre 2013)

Oups, et ok pour la rumeur :hein:


----------

